# Win A laptop with Lockerz اربح لاب توب مع موقع لوكرز بدون سحب



## مورا مارون (6 يوليو 2010)

ما هو *Lockerz*​*
هو موقع  فريد من نوعه يقدم جوائز  وهدايا الكترونية قيمة مجانا.*

* طيب واحد   هيسالنى الموقع بيدينى الجوايز دى مقابل ايه ؟؟؟؟*
* هاقوله مقابل   دخولك للموقع وتصفح اعلان واحد يوميا يعنى الموضوع ده مش هياخد منك*
* اكتر من 5   ثوانى كل يوم*

*  كيف اكسب؟*
*  عن طريق   تجميع النقاط.*

*  كيف اجمع   النقط؟*

*  تجميع النقاط   بيكون عن كالتالي:-*
* .نقطتين لتسجيل   الدخول اليومي "مجرد الدخول"*
* .نقطتين للأجابة   علي الاسئلة اليومية "اي اجابة بتاخد عليها النقط"*
* .نقطتين لدعوة   صديق ان يسجل في لوكرز*
* مع العلم ان هناك   طرق جديدة ستكون متاح من خلالها كسب المزيد من النقط مع افتتاح لوكرز  بشكل  *
* رسمي*

* كيف تصلني   جائزة عن طريق البريد ام عن طريق موصلات اخرى, وهل تصل الجوائز لخارج   اميركا؟*

*  عن طريق شركة    UPS العالمية لنقل الطرود حول العالم.*

* ادخل هنا لتري   فروع الشركة للاخوه المقيمين فى مصر *
* https://ids.ups.com//ups-scs/directory/egypt.htm*

* ادخل هنا لتري   فروع الشركة للاخوه في السعودية*
* https://ids.ups.com//ups-scs/directory/saudi_arabia.htm*

* ممكن باقى الاعضاء يتابعوا باقى الدول من خلال الموقع الخاص   بالشركه*

* وطبعا   الموقع لا يسمح بالغش مطلقا*
* يعنى الى   يسجل باسمين او مرتين من على جهاز واحد والشغل ده كله من الاخر بلاشه   !!!!!!!!!!*

* نيجى بقى   لكيفيه الدخول فى الموقع والحصول على هدايا وجوايز منه*
* العضو الىيحب   يسجل بالموقع ويكسب منه يحصل علي دعوة من هنا*


 
* نيجى بقى بعد   ماتستلم الدعوه نعمل ايه تابع الصور معايا*
* هانفتح الرسائل   ونختار ال Spam زى كده*
* 

*
* 

*

* بعد كده   هاتفتح معانا صفحه التسجيل بالموقع ( تابع الشرح )*
* 

*
* 

*
* ملحوظه / الرقم   البريدى والبيانات ياجماعه ياريت تكون صحيحه والى عايز يعرف الرقم *
* البريدى الخاص به   يدخل على موقع البريد المصرى وهاتعرفه بكل سهوله ... نتابع الشرح*

* كده يبقى انت   بقيت عضو فى موقع لوكرز نطلع ونسجل دخول للموقع *
* 

*

* زى ماقولت فى الاول شغله سهل جدااا مش هياخد 5 ثوانى شوف هانعمل   ايه ( تابع الشرح )*

* هاننزل لاخر   الصفحه بتاعت الموقع ونضعط تسجيل دخول زى الصوره كده *
* 

*
* بمجرد تسجيل   دخول كده خدت 2 بوينت ( نكمل )*
* 

*
* بمجرد انتقالك   لصفحه الاسئله هتلاقى سؤال ومكتوب عليه يومه وتاريخه زى كده*
* 

*
* 

*
* كده انت خدت 4   نقط فى 5 ثوانى او مايكملش وده نظام الموقع*
* اظن سهل   جدااااااااا ومافيش احسن من كده *

* نيجى بقى للنقاط    شوفوا بقى سهل جداااااااا*
* 

*                                                                                                 __________________
*اللى عايز  دعوة فى موقع Lockerz

*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيضحكوا علينا
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

*كله ضحك ونصب يا موورا

والاعلان ده شوفته كتير

مفيش جد بيدي هديه لحد يا مورا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2010)




----------

